# Ford Q cab vs Super Q cab Height



## Ryan h (Jul 20, 2020)

Hello all, thinking of getting a Ford 6610 4wd, problem is to get into our bales we need something that's going to fit, I've read online the super q cab is about 106 inches from bottom to the top of the cab. Can anyone tell me if they have one with a q cab what is the total height of the tractor? That or I'm going to have to go for an AP cab and I hear they are bad for rust, thanks in advance


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.ritchiespecs.com/model/ford-6610-mfwd-tractor
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/9/4/5949-ford-6610-dimensions.html

Can't help otherwise. Welcome to the forum. If you are looking for the tractor, measure it before you buy it.


----------



## Ryan h (Jul 20, 2020)

Going by that it could be tight, then again it doesn't specify that it is a super q cab or just the q cab, thanks for the quick reply though


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy Ryan,
You can always increase the size of the doorway opening to your bale storage area.


----------



## Ryan h (Jul 20, 2020)

Hello folks, thanks for the reply, eventually cha ged my mind, a new Holland 6635 came up for sale local to me so went for that instead, for us it only has 2500 hours and at an affordable price.. Thank you a for your input


----------

